# How Germany lost the WWI arms race



## jollyjacktar (17 Feb 2012)

Interesting article from the BBC.  Shared with the usual caveats.  Full story with photo's and graphs at link.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17011607



> How Germany lost the WWI arms race
> 
> By Saul David - Presenter, Bullets, Boots and Bandages
> 
> ...


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (17 Feb 2012)

Was interesting but hardly a new thought 
and of course there had to be the editorial comment at the end ...


----------

